# Pics..wives/girlfriends in snow/sporty scenarios.



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

I see there was a problem with the yoga thread, let's keep this one modest and clean, after all they are our women. Don't scour the net for half nude babes with boards and post em. Let's see what you got
Looking for anything snow related, snowboards, skates, your Better half in gym perhaps.


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Since my phone only lets me post 1 pic at a time...the coat she's wearing is way to big for her. It's my hand me down


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my wife would kill me deader than usual if I showed u creeps pics of her.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Come on Klinger. Play the damn game!:laugh:


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

It's all in fun. My car forum has one of these "wives/GF's with car". We have fun with it


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> my wife would kill me deader than usual if I showed u creeps pics of her.


Puss........


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I just don't see this taking off. I'd post pics, but most of the old farts here might die on us!


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll play. The fiance and myself during a New Belgium tour--forgive my stupid grin, it was towards the end and after many free beers.











Last Sunday at Loveland.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wife just ahead of me snowshoeing while I skin up behind her.


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Good post mike, thanks for playing. She looks comfortable on a board. Fat tires and 1554 are on the top of my list. Plus their octoberfest and snow day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Son chillin after some stream side yoga about 2 miles north of vail on a trail last week.


Edit, my bad..... Forgot about the wife thing...... 

First pic had three chicks in it though, the two in front of my wife are single


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe it would be more receptive if I changed it to "people doing outdoorsy,snowy activities" o well. Cool pick of the stream with the ice


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is an indoors pic with her new hoodie On... " Team" colors for the kid.....


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> my wife would kill me deader than usual if I showed u creeps pics of her.


LOL, same here.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I got a couple.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

^Nice images!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

^ Thanks man.

I was looking through my pics and realized 90% of them are snow related. I really gotta stop posting them on Facebook. I'm sure my non snowboarding friends are just about as interested in seeing them as I am of seeing pictures of their infant children.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> ^ Thanks man.
> 
> I was looking through my pics and realized 90% of them are snow related. I really gotta stop posting them on Facebook. I'm sure my non snowboarding friends are just about as interested in seeing them as I am of seeing pictures of their infant children.


more likely they are jealous with their hands in poopy diapers


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Streamside yoga? STREAMSIDE YOGA??? What the fuck kind of Boulder hippie bullshit do we have going on here??? :laugh:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife is going to start riding this year. Stoked!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Alright, fine.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Streamside yoga? STREAMSIDE YOGA??? What the fuck kind of Boulder hippie bullshit do we have going on here??? :laugh:


You never know when a hike is gonna break out into a yoga session! Lol. 

Difference is we just do it... We don't pretend to live the life of a yogi and shove it down others throats with a granola bar


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My wife at the fund raising event for a local snowpark, Hawk Island.









Playing with the pole...camera









Even cold days can't keep her off the hill


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Hiking in to some back country spots


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

My fiancé is in the orange coat in my avatar, and here she is during her first ever lesson. The helmet is a rental. She rides with a POC receptor. I don't know why but I felt I need to defend the goggle gaper look!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Chillin.....literally.....


Hey Boardwalk, we can't see your photo. Maybe you have it set to private.


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Devils bathtub black hills


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like your dog wants to start riding too. :laugh:



ek9max said:


> My wife is going to start riding this year. Stoked!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

racer357 said:


> My fiancé is in the orange coat in my avatar, and here she is during her first ever lesson. The helmet is a rental. She rides with a POC receptor. I don't know why but I felt I need to defend the goggle gaper look!


How does she like it now?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Hey Boardwalk, we can't see your photo. Maybe you have it set to private.


Hmmmm, I'll look into it.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> How does she like it now?


She finally began to actually "trust" her edges and her protective gear at the end of the season this year. She was linking turns and moving at a speed where snowboarding actually begins to get easier.

She is now determined to take some intermediate classes and improve.

As you can imagine, she now understands the stoke we get and has even mentioned moving to Colorado several times.

One thing I think helped her not get terribly frustrated and give up is that I didn't attempt to teach her, I paid for pro lessons with an ADULT instructor. I also bought her a very good set up from head to toe including the board, boots and bindings. Warm, dry, and comfortable helped a lot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wife doesn't like being cold...but my little snow buddy...we started boarding together 11 years ago...but now she mostly skis...and her sticks are a damm bit bigger than my boards:icon_scratch:


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Told her to start by olleing rollers. She wanted to hit a jump. The first one went well. The 5th not so much.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

On her favorite run.....beer run


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Not my wife, but the other girl in my life....14 going on 30....


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

haha, these are awesome pics. Dude, wife going inverted (and not on purpose) made me pucker.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

<--- Approves of this thread.



aiidoneus said:


> I just don't see this taking off. I'd post pics, but most of the old farts here might die on us!


The fact that she likes pink doesn't help... 



Argo said:


> Wife just ahead of me snowshoeing while I skin up behind her.


Extra points for showing an ass shot! lol Oh god bring on the PC brigade.

Okay I think most of you have seen the fiancee...

About to drop in to some fun shit at Lake Louise!









Putting that Prior to work on hardpack at Kimberley!


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

aiidoneus said:


> I just don't see this taking off. I'd post pics, but most of the old farts here might die on us!


Ye of little faith, I actually wasn't expecting it to go this well either. I like the way it's going tho, some talented lady's out there! Most ppl hibernate during winter months we're making unforgettable memories. It's nice to go out just us guys sometimes, get to shred hard and easier on wallet tho too.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That is an assload of snow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Putting that Prior to work on hardpack at Kimberley!


:thumbsup: That is haulin ass...don't see too many ladies layin it down


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hikin' west of Nordegg and Christmas cards from last year.....


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

she's a lot of fun to ride with


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

From keystone this afternoon


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Awe shit. Sideways pictures. She was tired so my son pulled her to the car....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Awe shit. Sideways pictures. She was tired so my son pulled her to the car....


My wife would be so into that after a day on the hill.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Argo said:


> From keystone this afternoon


Cool!
I actually recognize that spot from my trip there last season.
Stayed in the hotel behind the person taking the picture.
(Wish I was there now...)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I took the picture. There isn't a hotel behind me. Just trees and the hwy 6. River run parking lot.....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :thumbsup: That is haulin ass...don't see too many ladies layin it down


She's frightened of jumping right now, so her goal is to carve as hard as possible. I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll play. My girlfriend (stage right of me) and her two friends at Vail earlier in the year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Big Foot said:


> I'll play. My girlfriend (stage right of me) and her two friends at Vail earlier in the year.


Nice! only 2 boards...so is that like tandem riding?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I never wanna leave the Rockies! EVER!





Practicing and getting a feel for her new set up.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Nice! only 2 boards...so is that like tandem riding?


They are skiiers so they just threw their skis off to the side for the picture since they have those stopper things on them that keep them from sliding down the hill.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Her first time on skis, just last season... my 3 year old (2 at the time) right with her and my 9 year old (8) in front. He was the only one that wanted to board, my 10 year old was on skis too. We corrected that for this season, but momma's scared shitless of boarding. :laugh:










Last winter in the Dells..


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I'm not a guy so that's my significant other with one of the dogs. That's how they spend every weekend, actually. Could have taken this picture literally any Sunday of the year.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Could have taken this picture literally any Sunday of the year.


That's like me with the cats, watching football or F1! It's my excuse to relax for a day! :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah it's summer, all I have are pics of us wheeling at hand. I'm too lazy to dig out last years snow pics, for now


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Argo said:


> I took the picture. There isn't a hotel behind me. Just trees and the hwy 6. River run parking lot.....


Damn!
The buildings look very similar to the ones where I was staying.
Maybe the goggles were a little foggy.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Whistler Honeymoon :yahoo:


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

The wife last year in the trees.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

My husband doesn't really do "cold" or "snowy" or even "sports" for that matter. 

But here's my 13 year old best bud with cell phone camera alien eyes.










Her name is Sofie, but from December to April she's "Snowfie." Hahahaha.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Okie doke. Here's one of me and the cook just after we scuba dived in between two tectonic plates in Iceland (middle of winter... holy sheeeeet).


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

After working all night I drove 6hrs to mammoth for opening day on October 17. It was a few years ago. Earliest opening day in history. We rode for free, turned around and drove 6hrs home and finally slept. The rest are playing around at Mt. Bachelor. And oktoberfest.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> After working all night I drove 6hrs to mammoth for opening day on October 17. It was a few years ago. Earliest opening day in history. We rode for free, turned around and drove 6hrs home and finally slept. The rest are playing around at Mt. Bachelor. And oktoberfest.


3rd pic -- Did you manage enough momentum to carry up and over the saddle? I've been stuck just short in that same spot more than once, LOL.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

EastCoastChris said:


> ....here's my 13 year old best bud with cell phone camera alien eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Where can I get a dog with death ray laser eyes! 

Talk about keeping the kids off the lawn!!! LOL!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Well, I'm not a guy so that's my significant other with one of the dogs. That's how they spend every weekend, actually. Could have taken this picture literally any Sunday of the year.


Replace dog by a cat and it's the same at ours, may-nov


----------

